# Walnut Coffee and End Table



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw a simple project for a coffee table on Youtube offered by Popular Woodworking and I decided to make it for my daughter. I used the same design to make the end table. The tables are made from walnut which I purchased locally as 4/4 rough cut. It was a fun project and I enjoyed making them. I finished the tables with 3 coats of rub-on satin poly. After letting it cure for a week, I rubbed on paste wax with 0000 steel wool.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Chuck.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

really nice well done, Chuck


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice design and execution. I would have avoided using the pieces with the knot holes though.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice and well done. I think the knot holes give it character. In today's world of live edge things I think it looks great.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

denniswoody said:


> Very nice design and execution. I would have avoided using the pieces with the knot holes though.


Thanks Dennis, I appreciate your candid comments. It's probably a result of my inexperience in that I thought that it added character. Now I'll know better next time.
@shopguy...I just saw your post. Thank you for the reinforcement regarding the knotholes. I guess like many things, it's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Totally agree with all the others, congratulations.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work . Sure like he curves legs as you don't see that very often


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

What's knot to like?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice. Knots and all. Tastes differ but, I like them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really unusual design.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

As far as the knot holes go, it is entirely subjective and as long as Chuck is happy that's all that matters.


----------



## big K (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that the knot holes give the table a certain bit of authenticity that is lacking when all that is used is select heartwood. I personally will use small knot holes sometimes, generally fill them with a paste of epoxy and sawdust from the wood that is being used. It tends to set a little darker then the rest of the wood, but after the piece is finished you don't really notice the patch. 

I will also use some sapwood, and will explain to the client or friend that in nature trees are made up of both sapwood and heartwood, and I believe that the sapwood gives the piece a bit of authenticity. I have even heard 2 different partys brag about how in nature that real wood contains both woods.


----------



## riderguy57 (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------

